
Bot vs. Bot- Email Thread – The Colloquy of Terry Smith - davchana
https://spa.mnesty.com/conversations/agbfssar/
======
davchana
Someone forwarded a spammer's email to Spamnesty, which replied to the email,
pretending to be a person called Terry Smith and starting a conversation.

This is that conversation.

spa.mnesty.com asks people to send it the spam emails; & try to reply from a
auto-script & waste spammer's time/resourses. This particular thread resulted
in whopping 1794 messages; although spamnasty stopped after few conversations
but it is clear from the beginning that the other side was also a bot :)

